# Schubert Impromptu



## Oliver

What do you think of this performance by Andras Schiff?






Is it really him...?


----------



## Pugg

I doubt it very much, his style is somewhat changed over the years but this......


----------



## Animal the Drummer

It's a piece which can easily sound as though it's being performed by a teleprinter, but IMO Schiff makes the E flat major sections sound more human than quite a few of his colleagues do, while being no harsher than they are in the minor key sections. He isn't always my favourite interpreter but I'm not sure what the problem is with this performance TBH.


----------



## Oliver

Animal the Drummer said:


> It's a piece which can easily sound as though it's being performed by a teleprinter, but IMO Schiff makes the E flat major sections sound more human than quite a few of his colleagues do, while being no harsher than they are in the minor key sections. He isn't always my favourite interpreter but I'm not sure what the problem is with this performance TBH.


Poor legato, clumsy playing, missed notes etc. I'd expect a professional pianist to do a better job of such an elementary piece to be honest.


----------



## Mandryka

I agree that it's not good, maybe he wasn't feeling well . . .


----------



## tdc

Doesn't sound like Schiff to me, sounds amateurish. I'm wondering if this is actually a student performing at a Schiff masterclass? Could be a mix of a bad day and a poor recording, but I doubt it. It doesn't sound like his playing to me.


----------

